# Solve This!



## nitrocan (Aug 30, 2008)

H + T = F
Y + E = U

V + Y = ?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 30, 2008)

U - E + V ?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2008)

H + T = F 8 + 20 = 6
Y + E = U 25 + 5= 21
V + Y = ? 22 + 25= ?

I don't get it...


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 30, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> U - E + V ?



I am looking for a one letter answer.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 30, 2008)

My guess

V+Y=V+U-E

Whoops posted before I say that you were looking for a one letter answer.

Then it could be any variable since V isn't in the given


----------



## cubeman34 (Aug 30, 2008)

The answers is V+Y=Z


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 30, 2008)

actually there are more than is more than one answer and Z is one of them. (hint hint)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 30, 2008)

Abcdgijklmnopqrsywxz

*any Variable! Since v Isn't In The Given*


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 30, 2008)

z...do the 2 perms after each other


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 30, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> z...do the 2 perms after each other



lol i just got that now.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 30, 2008)

Solved in 5 minutes  You can get U as well.


----------



## cubeman34 (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah just relized that


----------



## badmephisto (Aug 30, 2008)

haha it was painfully obvious to me  nice


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2008)

oh I get it  usually with problems with letters you have to switch them to numbers according to their order in the alphabet


----------



## mazei (Aug 30, 2008)

Well you can get a H if you do a U2 after the V, A U if you do a U' or a U.


----------



## darkzelkova (Sep 1, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> oh I get it  usually with problems with letters you have to switch them to numbers according to their order in the alphabet



Actually no... no you don't.


----------



## Escher (Sep 1, 2008)

lol it shows how obsessed i am that instead of thinking of maths i instantly thought of permutations...


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Sep 1, 2008)

i got that instantly


----------



## shelley (Sep 1, 2008)

For everyone who uses Fridrich PLLs and DIDN'T get that instantly: How can you call yourself cubers??


----------



## Dene (Sep 1, 2008)

I am so ashamed


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 2, 2008)

Got it straight away. I didn't have a cube on hand, so I worked out the solutions in my head. At least I didn't have to think about the G perms =P


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 2, 2008)

i get clockwise U perm with F as the solved face. took about .7 seconds to figure out it was a u perm, about 2 more to figure out it was clockwise. all in my head. at first i was confused because its such an easy question.

the problem with the question is:
H+T will always be F, no matter what angle you perform the algs from
Y+E will also always be a U(after AUF) no matter what angle.
For Y + V it makes a difference what angle you hold it for different plls.


----------

